# ansiedad por contacto



## Juanchopanza

Hallo,

ich bin Emotionaler Hundetherapeut und bin sein Tagen auf der Suche nach einem Wort, das es auf Spanisch anders ausgedrückt als in Spanien wird, aber es muss ein Wort dafür geben, denke ich mal.
Zum Beispiel, hier sagt man " Trennungsangst " cuando en España se dice " Ansiedad por separación ". Wenn ich das genaue Wort finde, dem mir gefällt oder etwas sagt, werde ich machen. Aber ich akzeptiere Angst in diesem Fall, weil es kann sein dass manche Hunde Angst haben konnten, aber es ist nicht genau richtig, weil Ansiedad und Miedo sind verschiedene Wörter obwohl sie manchmal viel zu tun miteinander haben.
Aber dann habe ich noch ein anderes Wort und zwar " Ansiedad por contacto "
In diesem Fall habe ich schon mit vielen Freunden darüber gesprochen und alles was uns eingefallen ist, ist etwas wie:

Verlangen nach Kontakt
Suche Nach Kontakt
Kontaktsucht

Sonst alle Wörter haben das Wort Angst oder so was ähnliches.

Aber kein von diesen Wörtern bedeutet eigentlich was ich sagen möchte oder wie ich mich ausdrücken möchte. Und was ich nicht verstehe ist dass keiner mir ein Wort wie Ansiedad sagen kann. Vielleicht gibt es nicht oder vielleicht muss man richtig die Mentalität der Sprache verstehen und an manche Sachen einfach sich gewöhnen. Und bestimmte Sachen einfach anderes tun um das gleiche Ziel zu erreichen. Hautsache sie verstehen dich obwohl du dieses Wort nicht benutz. 

Vielen Dank und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.
Lg Juan


----------



## Juanchopanza

Ich hab´s grade durchgelesen und gemerkt dass manche Fehler gemacht worden sind. Ich entschuldige mich.
Lg Juan


----------



## Juanchopanza

Puedo escribir en Alemán o Español, como queráis. Un abrazo


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Juan:

Bienvenido a los foros.

Creo que "ansiedad" puede traducirse al alemán como "Spannung".

PD. Existe la posibilidad de editar un mensaje después de haberlo publicado. Al pie del mensaje, hay un enlace (en azul) que dice "editar". Si lo pinchas, puedes corregir un mensaje que acabas de publicar (sólo durante las primeras 24 horas).


----------



## Juanchopanza

Hola.
Gracias por contestar.
Spannung es mas bien tensión a mi parecer.


----------



## Peterdg

Es posible que haya un término mejor, pero por eso, tenemos que esperar a que contesten otros.

Pero, hay que darse cuenta de que una relación de una a una, de una palabra en cierta lengua con una palabra en otra, es muy rara.

En una lengua, una palabra cubre cierto campo semántico y su traducción en otra lengua, también cubre su campo semántico. La intersección de los dos campos semánticos casi nunca es completa.

Por ejemplo, si sólo consideramos el español: ¿Cuál sería la diferencia entre "estrés de separación", "tensión de separación" y "ansiedad de separación", si "ansiedad" en este contexto, no tiene el mismo significado del que  tiene "miedo"?


----------



## Tonerl

*ansiedad por contacto *
Kontaktangst (Angst vor Nähe zu anderen Menschen)
Soziale Phobie 
**
*ansiedad *
Unruhe
Angst
Anspannung
Nervosität
Beklemmung 

*el trastorno de ansiedad (psiquiatría) * 
die Angststörung (Psychiatrie, auch Phobische Störung) 
**
*ataque de ansiedad *
Angstattacke 

*ansiedad por comer *
Heisshungerattacke
Fressattacke 

La ansiedad en realidad no es un "ataque" como lo es el "ataque de pánico" (breve, pero muy intenso, con miedo a morir), sino más bien un estado más duradero de angustia y desasosiego. 

Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Das Wörterbuch der RAE hat u. a. folgenden Eintrag für _ansiedad_:





> ansiedad
> Del lat. _anxiĕtas, -ātis._
> 
> 1. f. Estado de agitación, inquietud o zozobra del ánimo.
> [...]
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Übersetzt ist das ein "Zustand der Aufregung, Besorgnis bzw. Bangigkeit und Unruhe".
Dieser Zustand schließt ebenfalls "ein starkes Verlangen nach etwas haben" oder "begierig auf etwas sein" ein. Ich denke nicht, dass es im Deutschen ein Wort gibt, das alle Bedeutungen gleichzeitig umfasst.


----------



## Juanchopanza

Una de las 13 necesidades básicas a cubrir. 

Pongo esta frase. 

Afecto-Contacto Físico

Esta es una necesidad a nivel emocional muy importante y que no siempre se cubre de  manera correcta.
En nuestros compañeros se detecta fácilmente que esta necesidad no está lo suficientemente bien cubierta.
Se suele observar la denominada " Ansiedad por contacto ", y esta no solo se dirige a los dueños, sino a todo aquel con el que se cruza en los paseos.

Esto quiere decir que necesitan que esta necesidad se cubra y eso les produce ansiedad cuando ven la posibilidad de que alguien les pueda ayudar demandando afecto/contacto. No solo con humanos sino también con sus congéneres. Por ello Suche nach Kontakt. Verlangen nach Kontakt son posibles. 
En ese momento sufren ansiedad, ero veo que tendré que usar otras palabras ajustándolas al alemán. 

Muchas gracias por todo. Es de gran ayuda. 

Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Mir ist noch das Wort "Kontaktbedürfnis" eingefallen. Es wird auf Webseiten sehr oft verwendet:
https://www.google.de/search?q="Kon...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=4p6ZWIeUN6H38Ae_w5C4DA


----------

